# Modern Sputnik



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone got or seen one of these modern Sturmanskie Sputniks?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, that's a Sputnik from Volmax isn't it?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I take that back... Something told me to come here again and take a better look. That one is not a Volmax, not one of their current models anyway. I saw Sturmanskie on the dial and the rest is very similar... but has a different movement. That's a Poljot 2623 24 hour movement and the Volmax has a 2614.02 with a sub-dial for the second hand at 6 and date window at 12. I could swear crown and case on the one you posted are just like the ones from Volmax though but they are not listed on the official catalogue...

Colours on the dial are inverted too... where is grey in one is white in the other. But apart from that seems to be the exact same design.

Maybe the one you posted comes from the Volmax people before they established the company? Some Aviators do seem to exist under a different name (Pilot) and slight differences and I suspect they come from the time Poljot couldn't be sold in Switzerland and Germany because of a Fortis law-suit. They sold them anyway with all kinds of names and Poljot could be translated either as Aviator or Pilot...


----------

